# How long to keep adding wood



## Top2MP (Jul 5, 2008)

Smoking my first pork shoulder (4 lbs) today.  So far everything looks and smells great.  I am using Meowey's basic method (thanks, Meowey).  I have a GOSM propane smoker and took the advice from last thread to cut back on the fuel.

My question is it's going on three hours now and I have added hickory chips once to keep the thin blue smoke going.  I have heard that after the first couple of hours, adding smoke doesn't add any more flavor.  Is that true?  If not, how much more smoking should I do?  Maybe until I foil it at 165?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 5, 2008)

Depends on how strong you want it.  If the wood is there smoking, it is adding flavor, even after the meat reaches temp.  So, I recommend doing smoke half the time, then stopping.  Next time, adjust according to your taste.


----------



## packplantpath (Jul 5, 2008)

Just finished reading your post.  Yea, I'd foil around 165, and keeping wood smoke to that point won't hurt.  It's a nice reference point.  

Keep in mind, some charcoal has a more smoky flavor than others.  I've found the BGE brand to be very strong, Royal Oak, not so much.  Course, I can't afford BGE coal, and only used it once.


----------



## tn_bbq (Jul 5, 2008)

The meat will receive the greatest amount of smoke flavor during the first few hours (or first half of your smoking).  After that, the smoke effect is pretty much diminished.  

You might want to go with one or two cycles of wood and then scale it back.


----------



## Top2MP (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the great advice.  I stopped at about 145.  It's been 6 hours and its at 154, so I think it will turn out great.  I'm spraying with 3 to 1 apple juice to Cpt Morgan's Spiced Rum.  If I can figure it out, you'll have a Q View in a few hours.


----------



## travcoman45 (Jul 5, 2008)

I add wood to completion er foilin.  Ain't had no complaints yet.  Like ken says, yer smoke ring will stop in the neighborhood a 140*


----------



## Top2MP (Jul 5, 2008)

Okay, It's been 9 1/2 hours for a 4 lb pork shouldre and it is at 177.  I sthat normal?


----------



## ddave (Jul 5, 2008)

Depends on what you mean by "normal".  From what I have read here, you are fine -- just keep your smoker at the same temp and wait it out.  I have only done one -- a 5.6 pounder -- and it took almost 9 hours to get to 165 then I moved it to the oven because I was having issues with the wind.

Again, I think you are fine.  Grab a cool beverage and make yourself comfortable.  It will be worth the wait. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## Top2MP (Jul 5, 2008)

Thanks.  That's exactly what I did...moved it to the oven in foil.  Up to 190 and counting.


----------



## richoso1 (Jul 5, 2008)

You won't get any more smoke ring after about 140, but you can continue to add smoke flavoring beyond that temp. I don't use wood while in the foil mode, I don't benefit from it.


----------



## Top2MP (Jul 6, 2008)

I would like to share my photos of the completed shoulder, but get an error message saying my file is too big.  Unfortunately I have HP software and cannot find where to reduce the size.  Any ideas?


----------



## ronp (Jul 6, 2008)

See if this works for you.

http://postimage.org/


----------



## Top2MP (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks.  Ok, I uploaded them, now how do I add them to this posting?


----------



## Top2MP (Jul 6, 2008)

I hope this works.  













Yea!  It worked!  Thanks Ron P!


----------

